# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم هواوى سوفت ويير(huawei Software)  موضوع مهم جدا

## Hassan02

طلب طريقة عمل سوفتوير لجهاز هواوي p8lite مع البرنامج المستعمل وشكرا

----------

